# I can't stop.... help, I'm a mac addict!



## poppy z (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi!!!

I just come back from my MAC shopping of the month.
I am very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I spend a lot of money....
My friend Cosette and I stayed 2h30 at the mac stand! But a MA put false lashes on we (my first false lashes!!!! I love this on me but I hope I can put the false lashes alone...). I found a blue-green gloss and I have a free l/s from B2M (depotting is a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So here is my big haul of the month:






And this is me with my false lashes (the flash make my skin oily...)






with no flash: (I love my new sashimi mimi l/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice haul!  I love the lashes!  They are a bit of a challenge to learn to apply on your own, but it eventually clicks.  I use 2 sets of tweezers (one to hold each end of the lash) when I apply them.  It is a bit less akward than fingers.  Greenhouse is cool!  That will look great on you! Great shadow choices as well.  Have fun!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 21, 2006)

When was green house released? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Isis (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_When was green house released? I've never seen it before._

 
My guess is Fab Florals. I LOVED that collection!

Did they have anymore?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 21, 2006)

*J'adore Pink Freeze!!!!*


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 21, 2006)

Ooooo!!! I would LOVE to see a picture of you wearing Greenhouse gloss- Blue Memory gloss is my favorite (it's a silver-blue gloss) and I've really thought about hunting down Greenhouse.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_Ooooo!!! I would LOVE to see a picture of you wearing Greenhouse gloss- Blue Memory gloss is my favorite (it's a silver-blue gloss) and I've really thought about hunting down Greenhouse._

 
I agree i wanna see that too!!
Nice haul girlie!!
Can't wait to see you wear it all.I'm glad you got haux...i love that color,but i always forget i have it lol


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 22, 2006)

love those picks you got good stuff during 2.5 hours....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   what's texture???


----------



## poppy z (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_love those picks you got good stuff during 2.5 hours....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   what's texture???_

 
Texture is a velvet and the mac website says: Muted peachy-brown with subtle shimmer. 
I love this color (with folie it's folie it's great!)

Thx you girls. 
I didn't know greenhouse was a LE. I try it on hyper l/s and it was a bronze look on my lips. I will make a look with it!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

Loving the lashes!


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 2, 2007)

yay! i have yet to try falsies!!


----------

